# The Crash Pad: A Better Sleep from RMR



## missiongravity (Jun 10, 2007)

Does this have internal corner protection or is it a single layer of material on the corners?
I dig the idea of handles on it!


----------



## RMrafts (Feb 12, 2008)

missiongravity said:


> Does this have internal corner protection or is it a single layer of material on the corners?
> I dig the idea of handles on it!


It does have internal corner protection that goes about 4 inches in each direction.


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Crash Pads*

Where are the made ?


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

What country makes your foam?


----------



## RMrafts (Feb 12, 2008)

*RMR Crash Pad*

Our pads are manufactured at our factory in China. We source our Leafield valves from the UK and everything else is sourced in China.


Give us a call if you have any more questions.


Cheers,
Denny


----------

